# Help! - Need emergency advice on makeup for Indian girl



## piika (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everyone! In order to help out a good friend, I need to buy a set of makeup in the next few days for an Indian girl in India (reasons too long to explain). I haven't met her and have only photographs. I'm very eager to get this right, but my complexion is very different from hers so I'm not at all confident about what to choose. I would really appreciate everyone's advice here!

Judging from her photograph, she has darker skin (perhaps around NC50 or NW45). She has the usual gorgeous dark brown eyes and full lips on Indian women. 

Since the makeup is supposed to be a nice high-end gift, I'm thinking of getting a mix of Chanel and MAC makeup, including eye makeup, blush, lipstick, and lipgloss. Perhaps Chanel for neutral colors, and MAC for playful ones (such as MAC Cranberry eyeshadow?).

ANY suggestions for any of the above would be really helpful! Doesn't have to be Chanel and MAC either. I'm especially uncertain about blush colors on darker-skinned women.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Odette (Mar 5, 2009)

Check out the "Women of Colour" forum. There are a few threads listing best colours for eyeshadows, blushes etc...

You can also check out some FOTDs so you see some ladies with comparable skin colour and see what they use.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 7, 2009)

Im an NC45 my basic kit would be:
Non Mac Items:
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Urban Decay Primer Potion
LUSH Vanishing Cream
Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick
Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder

Mac Items:
Dark blot powder
Vanilla Pigment
Rubenesque Paint Pot
Carbon Eyeshadow
Fascinating Eye Liner
Boot Black Liquid Eyeliner
Hug Me Lipstick
Babied Lip Laquer
Plum Foolery Blush
Fix+


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 8, 2009)

Do you have her picture posted? I am an NC50 and there is a huge difference in NC45 and NC50. 
I know in India, the most popular colors are Amber Lights, Cranberry, Woodwinked, satin taupe and ricepaper. In terms of blushes, Sunbasque.


----------

